# Saving sick puppies.



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

Some of you may have seen my posts yesterday about my Havanese pups being sick. For those that didn't here's what is going on. 
Last August right after i moved in to this place i had two 13 week old vaccinated puppies come down with a parvo like virus. One died. The day after Fanny died our beloved 4 year old male Tupac came down with it and we lost him too.
RIP little dude, we miss you so much.
So last week we had a warm spell and i have another litter. They are 13 weeks, vaccinated, same symptoms. One of the little boys died day before yesterday after 3 days of fighting it.
Yesterday another one was starting to exhibit symptoms. Needless to say i was panicking.
I started researching, spent three hours yesterday googling. I came across a recipe for a home remedy that is supposed to be good for Parvo puppies. It had lots of anecdotal evidence of it's effectiveness. I thought at this point I have no reason not to try it. I went to the store and got all the ingredients, made it up and started treating little CJ per the instructions.
IT WORKED!!!!! He's up, eating and drinking, holding it down, soft stool but no bloody diarrhea, no dead puppy this morning! He's over by the fish tanks trying to take his brother's favorite toy!
J can't believe my eyes.
So, I decided that every dog owner in the world needs this recipe.
Parvo Tea
1 cup pedialyte
2 teabags peppermint with spearmint tea. I got Bigelow Mint Medley
2 teabags chamomile tea.
2 capsules Echinacea 
2 teaspoons garlic powder or finely minced fresh garlic.
1000 mg vitamin C
Heat the pedialyte almost to a boil but do not boil. Add tea bags, garlic and open the Echinacea capsules and sprinkle them in. Stir, cover and steep for 20 minutes. Remove tea bags and allow to cool then add vitamin C, heat destroys C.
Give sick puppy one dose of 1 teaspoon per 10 pounds of body weight. Give one more dose 15 minutes later and then one dose every hour on the hour till symptoms subside. 
For prevention in dogs that have been exposed to viral infections give one dose 4X daily for 5 days. 
Little CJ will be getting the prevention dose now that he's out of the woods. If he, or the other two show any more signs they'll go on the sick puppy dose. 
If your sick dog can not hold the tea down give a small dose of pepto bismal and try again in 15 minutes. If he still can't hkld it down this tea can and should be given in an enema. Same dose, same hourly, until puppy can hold down liquid.

This is a miracle to me. It's about time something went right for me.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Ooooh, Kudos to you!

So happy that you could save him!


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

Thanks! I feel like anything is possible now. Such a reljef.


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

So it's not parvo but kinda parvo-like? Gee I'm sorry you had to deal with that  happy to hear the tea works x thanks for sharing the info too!


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

It's not parvo, but it presents just like it. Which several viruses do, and they mutate so fast.
Vet calls it viral hemorrhagic gastroenteritis. Every dog that's come down with it was utd on vaccs. Both litters of pups were due within a day or two of thier third round of puppy shots. So almost two weeks to the day after being vaccinated for the second time. The oddest thing about it is the two adults I have, daddy, who is nine and mamma who is almost 6 never showed any symptoms, but our 4 year old succumbed last August and the smallest pup in that litter had it but beat it when her bigger litter sister didn't make it either. 
I'll never be without the basic ingreds of that tea again. All that stuff is good for humans too.


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

Oh, I'll also be adding probiotics to thier food for several days and giving plain yogurt to give their guts a good bacteria boost. It should help fight this crud off.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Wow that is heartbreaking about the ones that didn't make it 

I hope CJ continues to improve. Sending good wishes your way.


----------

